# This is B...... S....... and just plain wrong!!!!



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Vets concerned about procedure to silence dogs

The Associated Press - Monday, March 27, 2006

MINNEAPOLIS

Some veterinarians are voicing concerns about plans to "de-bark" some of the dogs at a proposed commercial dog-breeding kennel in central Minnesota.

Debarking involves surgically altering a dog's vocal cords.

The man proposing the 600-dog breeding kennel in Morrison County says he plans to debark a small number of the dogs he'll keep outside -- and he says it would be done humanely.

But the executive director of the Minnesota Board of Veterinary Medicine says there's no reason to ever debark a dog.

John King says the process is -- in his words -- "simply for the benefit of the owner."


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow. That sounds like bad news. I would never even think of debarking any dogs of mine. I lke them to bark, it tells me there is something going on that I would not know about if I were to de bark them. you correct Bob, that is just plain WRONG!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I hope they de-bark and neuter the fool that come up with that idea.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Certainly limits the resale value of the dogs.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

John King says the process is -- in his words -- "simply for the benefit of the owner."

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Benefit B....S....


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Puppy Mill


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

What are you saying is BS and wrong?

Is it the critical comments of debarking dogs or the fact the guy is putting in a 600 dog breeding kennel?

I know which one ****** me off more but I am curious about your point.

Brian


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Debarking Dogs.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't agree with it, but for the sake of arguing. They snip tails, cut ears, remove dew claws on dogs and d-claw cats. If you want to go further, they spay (spelling) and neuter animals too.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Devil's Advocate - no, I do not agree with debarking a mass amount of animals just because, but ...

Have you ever lived within close vicinity to an idiot that has a dog that barks constantly? Have you ever lived next to someone who's dog barks through the entire night to the point where you can't sleep? Have you ever gotten in to legal and police-involved battels with owners of dogs who won't shut up? If not, I invite you to spend a few nights at my place.

That said, idiots who let their dogs bark 24/7 should be the ones who suffer, not the dogs. But, if the guy can't find some one way to prevent the nuissance, then he shouldn't be allowed to have the dogs in the first place.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> Devil's Advocate - no, I do not agree with debarking a mass amount of animals just because, but ...
> 
> Have you ever lived within close vicinity to an idiot that has a dog that barks constantly? Have you ever lived next to someone who's dog barks through the entire night to the point where you can't sleep? Have you ever gotten in to legal and police-involved battels with owners of dogs who won't shut up?
> 
> If not, I invite you to spend a few nights at my place.


Or mine.

I like dogs and I don't agree with de-barking them, but I am really getting sick of the constant barking around my house. I really believe that if you want to own dogs then you should have the responsbility to make sure that they do not bother the people living next to you. Unfortunately some dog owners do not. And I won't even go into the steaming piles that are left in my yard, that really ****** me off.

huntin1


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I usually just grab a shovel and send them back to the neighbors yard whose dog depsoited them!!!! :thumb:


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

djleye - Field Hunter and I are thinking of bringing the pack over tonight, with all the snow melting our yards are really a mess and the dogs need a clean spot to s... Think you can hit my yard from your place?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

600 dog breeding kennel?? 

And then hacking up dogs so you don't have to hear them?? :-?

Please be sure get your dip**it neighbor dog owners spade and neutered to insure quality pet care long term!! :wink:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Well said 4Curl


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

I say tie this man down who came up with this, Devoice him, chop his balls off and put a shocker collar on him and hold the button down turned up to max power, And see what he has to say :lol: oh wait he cant talk :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

Would'nt it be cheaper and more humane, and also better for resale to just buy individual no bark collars for the dogs?? Seems like a better safer way to go to me.

Oh, and I really dont agree with doing that to dogs.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Our neighbors had there dog debarked and the dog still has a very low raspy bark that sounds sicker than a regular bark.
I guess if someone that doesnt want a dog that barks they could just buy a stuff dog- that way they dont have to worry about barking, spaying or nuetering the animal
:eyeroll:


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't like getting bit by dogs either....but I am not pulling out their teeth to prevent it....


----------

